# Every skier should read this...



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

NSAA : National Ski Areas Association : Press

I get pissed when people complain that snowboarders make the mountain "unsafe." This article, although briefly, says otherwise.

Most of the article is general info about resort injuries, but if you read it, you find this little gem:
"According to Dr. Jasper Shealy, professor emeritus at the Rochester Institute of Technology in Rochester, N.Y., who has studied ski related injuries for more than 30 years, the number of collisions accidents with other skiers or snowboarders accounts for only 6.4 percent of reported accidents. *Dr. Shealy’s research also confirmed that alpine skiers are three times more likely to be involved in a collision with other people than snowboarders.*"

And before you ask, these results were indeed corrected for the differing numbers of both parties normally found on the hill.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

WIN! Take that you skiing bastards!:cheeky4:


----------

